# need help w/ ideas for a large blank wall



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Bookcases would be nice.


----------



## surfboards123 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi,
If you want to decorate this large room wall then you can do some things on it , which are I am going to share here which are :-
1. You can do nesting sticks paint.
2. You can also do apply a mandala bookshelf on this wall. It will look amazing.
3. Also you can do paint your wall using things like pizza box, or using colorful wall tapes.


----------



## lamonique (Feb 4, 2014)

How about a collage of differently sized family photo frames?


----------



## Afossas (Mar 17, 2014)

I think 3 floating shelves with an assortment of decorative items all in the same color range would look fantastic. Such as all white, yellow, items, etc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devz (Apr 16, 2014)

Mirror, contemporary book cases/shelving, MORE TVs!!!


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

How about something like this

http://www.potterybarn.com/products...ODUCTSEARCH||NoFacet-_-NoFacet-_-NoMerchRules


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Dart board....the table would make a nice place to rest your pint of beer while you shoot.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

It's like the old saying about a hammer and a nail - when you've got beer, every table looks like a bar....


----------



## ColePenner (May 17, 2014)

I like the dart board idea! How about that or a large canvas art piece?


----------



## arvinboy (Jun 22, 2014)

You can apply _*Fetco Home Decor*_ which you can put many photo frames nicely on your large white wall. You don't know what is Fetco Home Decor just ask me and I will tell you where you can find ideas and resources.


----------



## AlvinJackso (Jun 28, 2014)

You can use a large painting here. A Fish's tank can be awesome stuff if you place it here. You can also put a large pot with yellow flower. Mirror can also engage the place and also look beautiful.


----------



## Pat Martin (Jul 9, 2014)

A suggestion would be making it into something practical, but at the same time something aesthetic, artistic and something which speaks to you individually of course. 

Sure everyone has their own style, but why as one example, put a couple of hooks, or shelves, or whatever takes your fancy int here, and ask a friend who is good with drawing, or fabrics to make something artistic and personal to decorate the wall?

Maybe this is just what I would do if I had a spare bit of wall going which needed a facelift


----------



## RobertCurry (Oct 20, 2014)

Don't put any console table or furniture there. I will suggest you to put an art (which you select according your choice), other than that a colored flower will give you a different look.


----------

